# Oris Bc3



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like Oris, despite doing some really stupid things like introducing red painted rotors and inventing solutions to problems that don't exist, like swivel lugs,







they have cracking range, a design for everybody and at realistic prices.

My favourite by far though, is the BC3, these watches IMO are greatly under appreciated, the are fabulous value for money, their resdiual value is amazing. My black dial model was Â£325 in 2000 which I thought was great value, it's nearly mint so still worth Â£250 now. The thing that does it for me though is the design, they are instantly recogniseable, although sharing many similarities with umpteen pilot designs, you could not mistake a BC3 for anything else.










It's an iconic design I tell you, but strangely they don't seem to be appreciated, I don't know why, look at the spec,

Stainless steel case

ETA 2836

Scratchproof sapphire flat glass

Mineral glass screw down rear

Hands coated in superluminova

42mm wide, 20mm deep, just right for me

Day/date

3 day power reserve










Mine has seen plenty of wear and had a lot of knocks, result? One tiny scratch to the bezel. The matt case finsih is very appealing to me, I don't like bling. You can tell the day/date/time at glance and the build quailty is fantastic, the polished bezel edge and the crown are works of art.







Nitpicking, I never got on with the textured rubber strap (now lost) and I haven't found a bracelet yet so it's currently on a padded Oris leather strap which I think suits it and I like very much.










It's funny how one watch does it all for me, if it was my only watch then I'd be happy.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I TOTALLY agree with you on the Oris range, and the BC3. Superb build quality; the bracelets are, imho, superior compared to much more expensive brands, the dials are so thoughtfully designed, the large crowns they have on many of their watches give a great "grip" and makes it easy to wind/adjust - their movements are also "tweaked", giving them excellent accuracy ( I have the 30 jewels 690 in my WorldTimer, and it's only off by 3-4 of seconds during a week ).

Below are my Oris watches - poor pics... I'm looking for the mid-size Diver's to make them "complete" ( well, not complete, but at least a watch for every occasion







)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I like Oris, despite doing some really stupid things like introducing red painted rotors and inventing solutions to problems that don't exist, like swivel lugs,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very multi cultural watch Mark and therefore very successful


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheers Griff, your pics have set me off, I think I will see about a new Oris. I have a cheque for Â£687 burning a hole in my pocket, it's from my insurers fro my 2 stolen cycles. Who needs 2 cycles anyway?


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

knuteols said:


>


I love the look of this two tone, would go well with a suit.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Cheers Griff, your pics have set me off, I think I will see about a new Oris. I have a cheque for Â£687 burning a hole in my pocket, it's from my insurers fro my 2 stolen cycles. Who needs 2 cycles anyway?


Just chain up one of the cylces in Manchester and your wish of just one will materialise


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Amphibimoose said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Griff said:


>


The forked date indicator on this is very suave. Reminds me of the red second hand on my Unicorn. Love the black pearl inlay.

IMO SS or plated bands only look good when they conform to the case like this one does.

When I buy a suit I hope either the TT of this an yours comes complimentary.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

knuteols said:


>


I love that Worldtimer - which model is it, and is it the original bracelet?

It maybe just the way the light has caught the hands but they don't look as "coppery" as the current models appear to be

Also what is the + & - by the 4&8 markers used for...?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have to admit it's one of my favourite watches, and wear it quite a lot.

The model is the Oris WorldTimex, cal. 690. and it has the original bracelet. It was a display model and I bought it from my watchmaker a couple of years ago - the watch itself is from around 1999-2000.

The light is a bit "wrong" in my pic - the hands are silver with a more "greenish" lume than what appears in the pic. The "+" and "-" are for the two buttons you see on the case, at 4 and 8. These are used to either move the main hour hand foreward or backwards, all according to the time zone you want to set it to. The date also follow the hour hand, so if you push the "+" button, and pass midnight, the date will also change - the same if you go backwards. The set-up shown in the pic is a bit "wrong"; the small dial should also be set at the main time, so that when you travel and change the time zone, the small dial will always show the "home" time, if you know what I mean ( it won't change with the "+" and "-" buttons ).

This is the first WorldTimer model ( at least as far as I know ), and I personally think it's the best looking one of the WorldTimer's - the case isn't HUGE and the bracelet is really comfortable


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Great post, Mark. I had a TT1 day/date on a bracelet, and always liked it very much. Starting to miss it, in fact. The bracelet was like butter and the whole balance and feel was just right.

I agree that Oris deserves more attention.

I seem to recall an epsiode of the Sopranos with Ben Kingsley that included very prominent product placement of Oris watches as part of the storyline. I remember being quite surprised when it was shown.

Some day I'll get another.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That BC3 is nice, but it would be a little better if they took off 'automatic xx jewels' off the dial I reckon, other than that its a belter....

Ive got one Orise and the build quality and dial work is superb..


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree Mark, the BC3 just has that 'something' about it. I would consider one myself if I had bigger wrists but 42mm is just too big for me personally. I like their BC Classic range at 37mm.

A


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Running_man said:


> I agree Mark, the BC3 just has that 'something' about it. I would consider one myself if I had bigger wrists but *42mm* is just too big for me personally. I like their BC Classic range at 37mm.
> 
> A


I thought the BC3 came in two or three sizes? I'm sure the BC3 I sold recently was smaller than that.

I too agree Oris are very under-rated. I have this one on right now, its probably the only watch I will never sell:










For some reason I find this watch horribly difficult to photograph ...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

knuteols said:


> This is the first WorldTimer model ( at least as far as I know ), and I personally think it's the best looking one of the WorldTimer's - the case isn't HUGE and the bracelet is really comfortable


I thought it was a bit different to the current Artelier offering - and so much better IMHO.

Why oh why do all manufacturers insist on trying to 'improve' something which is just about perfect as it is?

The new version *was* on my within reach list - but after seeing yours, I'm not so sure I'm that would do - not thinking of flipping yours by any chance???

Cheers, and thanks for the info, most interesting


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

AFAIK they were available in 36mm & 40mm. I've never seen the smaller version.

Jase, I particularly like the "Automatic" & "25 Jewels" arcing round the inner dial, so there. It would be too austere without that feature IMO, I have learnt my lesson with Fortis, I don't like spartan dials.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I've had a few BC3's but sadly they are all gone now! A few years ago I was in Brentwood & the AD there was selling them off at 150 notes each, he had 2 so I bought them both, even though they were exactly the same! Anyhow, here's a few pics of my long gone ones ..



















Umm cannot find any pics of my blue & black ones ..

Although I still have this one somewhere, although I've not seen it for a good year or so ..










/vince ..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The white dial one with Arabics is the one to get. Superior to the others


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> It's an iconic design I tell you, but strangely they don't seem to be appreciated, I don't know why, look at the spec,


I've been away for a few days in the Lakes on a course. The guy sitting next to me on the Friday morning session was wearing one of these. Hadn't seen it before in the flesh - very very nice


----------



## buktimah (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi, I live in Singapore. Most of the models you guys showed over here don't seems to be available in Singapore. Anyone know where we can buy them and what is the cost?


----------

